# Awesome book (and disturbing)



## SoulBeaver (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey people! In an effort to rack up posting points...nah I just like to voice myself. 

Anyway, has anybody heard of or read 120 Days of Sodom? It's written by Marquis de Sade, a name I probably couldn't remember to save my life. 

Anyway, it's a very interesting book and I'd like to talk about it. The general idea of the book is living with sin, endorsing personal pleasure to create heaven on earth, well thats exagerrated, but that's the basic gist of it. 

Any vice or sin you can think of, it's probably found within the first ten pages of that book and is available online to anyone who wants to read.

Fair warning, this is a VERY disturbing book for some who don't enjoy reading about violence, harm, rape, whoring and just bad language (if kinda awesome language).

Link: http://www.globusz.com/ebooks/120Days/ 

Enjoy!

~SoulBeaver


----------



## lush (Apr 27, 2007)

He is the man behind the word "Sadism" SoulBeaver. 

His writing is truly disturbed. I like it :cheers:


----------



## strangedaze (Apr 28, 2007)

ive read it. de sade has to be the most unerotic sex writer ive ever looked at. his sexual concoctions are really imaginative, and philosophers like de beauvoir have really defended him on existential grounds. as a piece of literature, 120 days is just a catologue of crazy ass shit. in fact, as it goes on it DOES become a catologue, since in his corpulence he didnt finish it. my favorite turn-on was the guy who couldnt ejaculate until he ingested a mouthful of a sick strumpets phlegm. honestly. HONESTLY!

you should watch quills, historically inaccurate tho it is, for geoffrey rush playing a somehow loveable de sade, opposite the chaste but ever-tempted joaquin phoenix. as a bonus you see kate winslet naked.


----------



## SoulBeaver (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes! Except that didn't really turn me on...

I actually really haven't read the philosophical critiques of this or other of de sade's writings, but I did get to shape my own opinion of it. 

Disturbing. 

In a nutshell. I basically like the fact that his vision of personal happiness included so much damn violence and sex. I mean, damn. 

I also consider those people to be the only 'pure' human beings on earth. They could talk and frolic in anything they pleased because they probably have done the worst they can do in the world. Of course 'pure' is a very opinionated word. And most will probably disagree.

Yes! He is behind sadism. That is so awesome. I actually heard about him from a metal magazine about a band that sang a song regarding the book he wrote. 

And Quills, what it about? 

Two people who know the book so far 

PS: My biggest turn on was when the duc (I think) was reminiscing on one of his favorite moments of his life: When he killed or "saw her eyes close for the last time", his mother. And then the bishop raped the girl who was crying for her mother because she actually loved her. 

~SoulBeaver


----------



## emsyjean (Apr 29, 2007)

Have you ever seen 'Quills' with Geoffrey Rush and Kate Winslet (I think)... its a quite a good biopic of the good Marquis!


----------



## Pacze Moj (Apr 30, 2007)

Speaking of films...

You should see Pier Paolo Pasolini's adaptation of the novel: _Salo, or the 120 Days of Sodom_.

It's the Marquis transplanted to WWII Italy, with a socialist spin.


----------



## novu (Apr 30, 2007)

I read 120 Days of Sodom online. I think it's deeply disturbing yet shows us the perverse nature and capabilities of humanity, as well as a thorough examination of sexual fetishes. 

I can't say I enjoyed it, but I'd never tell someone not to read it. 

I haven't seen those films, I'd like to though.


----------



## Short Tooth (Apr 30, 2007)

> my favorite turn-on was the guy who couldnt ejaculate until he ingested a mouthful of a sick strumpets phlegm.


 
Holy Mary, Mother of God
Pray for our sinners, now, and at the hour of our death
Amen.

Seriously though, how have I lived without this book in my life.


----------

